# Photo Blanking Out



## yorkiemom (Jun 27, 2012)

I notice lately when I change any sliders in the Develop Module that the photo goes away and then comes back with the change. Meaning I'll move the slider, nothing happens...then the photo disappears and comes back with the change.

Is there a setting that I don't have set the right way. It didn't work like this before; it's just been recently.

I fixed my problem...but I couldn't figure out how to delete this thread...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 27, 2012)

Well done Norma.  How did you fix it?


----------



## yorkiemom (Jun 27, 2012)

It might have been cache. I changed it. But not sure if that really is why it was doing that. Do you think it could have been that?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 27, 2012)

Yep, possible.  You may have had an earlier cached version of the photo which wasn't right.


----------



## yorkiemom (Jun 30, 2012)

I think the problem is when I edit it Topaz and save and it's back in LR and I try to do something to that photo...it blanks out when I move a slider.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 1, 2012)

You could well be right on that Norma.  Keep an eye open, and if that's definitely the trigger, let us know and we'll see what else we can track down.


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 1, 2012)

I've done several using Topaz since and it's only happening on those Topaz edits. You move a slider, it takes and then a second or two later the pictures blanks out and comes back. I've tested normal photos and it doesn't happen with them. I've tested on about 6 Topaz edits. Funny thing is, it only started doing that. I don't believe it did that before the latest update. (4.1)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 1, 2012)

Just double check with Topaz to see if they can reproduce it.  They may need to update their plug-in, or something along those lines.


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay. I'll head over there and leave a message.


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, Topaz hasn't determined what the problem is...they can't recreate it yet. But I think I have found (again) what the problem might be between LR and Topaz. I used process of elimination trying to figure it out. And I'm no expert in LR4 so I might be wrong. But it seems when I have "automatically write changes to XMP" checked, then when I use Topaz and return to edit in LR4, the photo blanks out and comes back after I move any slider. If I don't have "automaticaly write changes to XMP", then it doesn't happen.

What do you think?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 11, 2012)

I think you might be very good at investigations Norma!  That could well be it.  Nice job!


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 11, 2012)

Coming from you that's high praise! Thanks. I haven't had the problem again so that must be it. I've had a thread over at Topaz. Will have to go back and let them know what I found out. They hadn't been able to replicate before my last post. I'll mention what the problem is now.


----------

